# Chessies



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Two females left


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good looking pups! Hope my wife does not see this, she would want both.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine just did.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If I had another life to live at some point I would get a Chessie


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang....my Chessie is coming up on 8 years old and I'll be looking for a pup in the next year or two, so they can hunt together for a few years before my older dog is ready to retire. Good looking pups you got there!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Utmuddguy said:


> Two females left


Cool. I'll take the one holding the two dogs.


----------

